# Profibuskable verlängern mit "gender changer"



## Markus (27 Februar 2008)

habe heute mal wieder was gehört was mich im ersten moment schockierte...
aber vielleicht ist die lösung garnicht so schlecht.

was haltet ihr davon so ein profibuskabel zu verlängern?

als an beiden enden einen stecker mit geradem axialen kabelabgang und die beiden stecker mit einem "gender changer" (doppelweibchen) verbinden.


bzw. wie macht ihr sowas?
ich sage ja generell: "selber schuld - nochmal legen!"
aber unnötige schickane muss ja nicht sein wenn es vernünftige andere lösugen gibt.


----------



## Zottel (27 Februar 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> habe heute mal wieder was gehört was mich im ersten moment schockierte...
> aber vielleicht ist die lösung garnicht so schlecht.
> 
> was haltet ihr davon so ein profibuskabel zu verlängern?
> ...


Absolut kein Problem, solange die maximale Segmentlänge eingehalten wird.
Du kannst auch an ein Profibuskabel ein 9-pol Sub-"Weibchen" anlöten und den "Geschlechtswechsler" sparen.
Du kannst auch zwei Profibuskabel mittels Lüsterklemme verbinden, auch bei 12 MBaud. Hast du irgendwie Respekt davor, daß ein Profibusstecker mit Schraubanschluß 30 Euro kostet und Sub-Stecker nur 0,40?
Es ist KEIN geweihtes Schlangenöl drin!
Was du nicht kannst, ist ein Stück beliebiges Kabel von mehreren 10 Zentimetern dazwischenschalten, dann kriegst du Reflexionen und eventuell ein Problem damit.


----------



## PhilippL (27 Februar 2008)

Hi,

also wenns nur ums verlängern geht wir bei uns einfach ein Profibusstecker dazwischen geklemmt sprich eine Seite Eingang und auf der anderen Ausgang angeschlossen.
Um eine Trennstelle zu erzeugen an der man schnell den Bus auftrennen kann kenn ich auch nur die Möglichkeit mittels "gender changer"

Gruß

Philipp


----------



## marlob (27 Februar 2008)

Also wenn du das Kabel mit einem Gender-changer verbindest, dann hast du an dieser Stelle keine vernünftige Abschirmung mehr. Ich würde das nicht machen. Kann in EMV-verseuchten Umgebungen echt Schei... sein.
Dann besser einen extra Profibusstecker wie PhilippL vorgeschlagen hat.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (27 Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich würde es auch so machen, wie PhillipL schon schrieb.
PB stecker rein, wieder raus und Abschlusswiderstand ausschalten,
ggf. den schalter mit Schraubensicherungslack versiegeln.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## dtsclipper (28 Februar 2008)

Also, ich weiß nicht...

Bei uns endet die Profibus-Leitung eigentlich immer an einem Anschluss, sei es ein Stecker oder ein Terminal...

von solch einem Fall mit offenem Ende habe ich noch nie gehört, wie hat das denn vorher funktioniert?

Wenn der Kunde es bezahlt, würde ich ihm mindestens einen Repeater aufschwatzen, man will ja auch leben!

Griele Füße dtsclipper


----------



## Supervisor (28 Februar 2008)

dtsclipper schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn der Kunde es bezahlt, würde ich ihm mindestens einen Repeater aufschwatzen, man will ja auch leben!
> 
> Griele Füße dtsclipper


 
*ROFL* *ROFL* *ROFL* 

Das sehe ich genau so!!! *ACK*


----------



## JesperMP (28 Februar 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> als an beiden enden einen stecker mit geradem axialen kabelabgang und die beiden stecker mit einem "gender changer" (doppelweibchen) verbinden.


Also, swei normalen profibussteckern und ein genderchanger. Ich vermute dass es geht nicht.
Data A ist pin 8.
Data B ist pin 3.
Wenn ein genderchanger zwischen zwei normalen steckern eingesetz ist, wird pin 8 auf 7 geleitet. Pin 3 bleibt pin 3 auf beide zeiten weil es genau inder mitte ist. Aber Data A wird unterbrocken.

So siehen die pins in ein SUBD9 aus:
5-4-*3*-2-1
-9-*8*-7-6

Nach den genderchanger sind die pins gespiegelt:
1-2-*3*-4-5
-6-7-*8*-9

edit:
Ich warne gegen löten auf normalem (unflexiblen) Profibus adern.
Ich habe es probiert. Es hat fast keinen haltbarkeit. Lieber ein kleinen klemmkasten mit schraubklemmen und wo man den schirm gut verbinden kann.


----------



## marlob (28 Februar 2008)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Also, swei normalen profibussteckern und ein genderchanger. Ich vermute dass es geht nicht.
> Data A ist pin 8.
> Data B ist pin 3.
> Wenn ein genderchanger zwischen zwei normalen steckern eingesetz ist, wird pin 8 auf 7 geleitet. Pin 3 bleibt pin 3 auf beide zeiten weil es genau inder mitte ist. Aber Data A wird unterbrocken.
> ...


Den Gender-Changer den Markus meint, der hat eine 1 zu 1 Verbindung


----------



## JesperMP (28 Februar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Den Gender-Changer den Markus meint, der hat eine 1 zu 1 Verbindung


[strike]So ein ding heisst ein "null-modem".[/strike]
edit:War quatsch.
Aber ein "special" null modem wurde gehen.


----------



## zotos (28 Februar 2008)

JesperMP schrieb:


> So ein ding heisst ein "null-modem".



Nein tut es nicht.


----------



## JesperMP (28 Februar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Nein tut es nicht.


Du hast recht.
Ein nullmodem wechseln 3-2 und 2-3
5 wird durchgeleitet.

Aber mit ein genderchanger geht es nicht.


----------



## vierlagig (28 Februar 2008)

also wenn man *de.kokolores.org* *glauben* schenken darf, sollte es funktionieren


----------



## marlob (28 Februar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> also wenn man *de.kokolores.org* *glauben* schenken darf, sollte es funktionieren


Magst du wikipedia nicht?


----------



## JesperMP (28 Februar 2008)

Nein. Es geht nicht. Das 1-zu-1 bedeutet das die pins direct von eine zeite auf die andere seite geleitet sind. Dabei stimmt ein weibliches 1-9 nicht mehr zu ein männliches 1-9.


----------



## vierlagig (28 Februar 2008)

```
ankommend                abgehend

PIN                     PIN

 1   Schirm     ------>  1   Schirm
 2   M24        ------>  2   M24
 3   RxD/TxD    ------>  3   RxD/TxD
 4   CNTR-P     ------>  4   CNTR-P
 5   DGND       ------>  5   DGND
 6   VP         ------>  6   VP
 7   P24        ------>  7   P24
 8   RxD/Txd    ------>  8   RxD/TxD
 9   CNTR-N     ------>  9   CNTR-N
```
und das soll nicht funktionieren?

@marlob: der fönig hat erzählt das beim neuen christentum anschnur wikipedia automatisch durch kokolores ersetzt wird


----------



## marlob (28 Februar 2008)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Nein. Es geht nicht. Das 1-zu-1 bedeutet das die pins direct von eine zeite auf die andere seite geleitet sind. Dabei stimmt ein weibliches 1-9 nicht mehr zu ein männliches 1-9.


Warum soll das nicht gehen. Er nimmt einen normalen Sub-D Stecker, schliesst A und B z.B. auf 1 und 5 an. Das selbe an der anderen Seite + Gender changer und fertig.
Wenn er einen normalen Profibusstecker nehmen würde, dann hat er doch schon 2 Anschlüsse und könnte die beiden Kabel damit verbinden


----------



## JesperMP (28 Februar 2008)

Oups. Ich muss gestehen das ich mit gender changer es falsch verstanden haben. Ihr hatten recht und ich war falsch.

Männlich
1-2-3-4-5
-6-7-8-9

wird mit ein gender changer ins

Weiblich
-6-7-8-9
1-2-3-4-5

Es tauschen nicht nur die pins, aber auch den position von oben nach unten.


----------



## Markus (28 Februar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Warum soll das nicht gehen. Er nimmt einen normalen Sub-D Stecker, schliesst A und B z.B. auf 1 und 5 an. Das selbe an der anderen Seite + Gender changer und fertig.
> Wenn er einen normalen Profibusstecker nehmen würde, dann hat er doch schon 2 Anschlüsse und könnte die beiden Kabel damit verbinden


 

ne es wären in dem fall zwei richtige dp-stecker.


----------



## Approx (29 Februar 2008)

*Kleinster Profibus-Repeater der Welt*

Hallo Leute,
ich bin vor einigen Monaten auf dieses kleine Kerlchen gestossen:
http://news.directindustry.de/press...e-profibus-repeater-der-welt-15625-27267.html

Da kann man seine Topologie bequem verlängern. Ich hab leider noch keine Erfahrung mit dem Repeater sammeln können, aber ich werd mal meinen Cheffe fragen, ob wir nicht mal so ein Teil ausprobieren.  

Sorry, gehört vielleicht nicht in diese Rubrik, aber ist auch ne Möglichkeit sein Profibuskabel zu verlängern.

Gruß Approx


----------



## Maxl (29 Februar 2008)

Also wenns wirklich nur ums Verlängern des Kabels geht, dann tendiere ich klar zu M12-Steckern.
Wir setzen hier Metallstecker (Stecker-Buchse) von Harting ein, welche Farbcodiert sind und Schneidklemmentechnik verwenden (HARAX). Preis weiß ich nicht - diese Lösung ist aber definitiv sauberer als die Variante mit 2 Bussteckern und einem Gender-Changer.

Bestellnummern bei Harting:
21032411300 für Stift
21032412300 für Buchse


mfg
Maxl


----------

